# Cuatro latas



## Elessar

Hola!

Supose que sabeu molt bé que el vell model de cotxe *Renault 4* és conegut a Espanya com *cuatro latas*. Doncs bé, resulta que tracte de cercar una expressió equivalent en català. Necessite una expressió equivalent, similar, que expresse el sentit de cotxe atrotinat i desbaratat, vell. Sé que existeix perquè fa temps la vaig llegir però con aconseguisc enrecordar-me!

Gràcies!


----------



## ernest_

Munt de ferralla.


----------



## Pinairun

Elessar said:


> Hola!
> 
> Supose que sabeu molt bé que el vell model de cotxe *Renault 4* és conegut a Espanya com *cuatro latas*. Doncs bé, resulta que tracte de cercar una expressió equivalent en català. Necessite una expressió equivalent, similar, que expresse el sentit de cotxe atrotinat i desbaratat, vell. Sé que existeix perquè fa temps la vaig llegir però con aconseguisc enrecordar-me!
> 
> Gràcies!



Renault 4, _quatre llaunes_?


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

No puc ajudar-te amb la versió en català, però volia comentar que el Renault 4 es anomenava "4 latas" perquè el model més comú era el Renault 4 L, i no perquè sigui un cotxe vell o atrotinat.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> Munt de ferralla.


 
A mi "munt de ferralla" em fa pensar en un automòbil que ha quedat molt, molt malmès arran d'un accident.

Em sona lleugerament "tartana", per a aquests casos...


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Jo no havia sentit mai això de "cuatro latas", però d'un cotxe vell en dic "carraca", o també he sentit "cafetera".


----------



## Elessar

Antpax said:


> Hola,
> 
> No puc ajudar-te amb la versió en català, però volia comentar que el Renault 4 es anomenava "4 latas" perquè el model més comú era el Renault 4 L, i no perquè sigui un cotxe vell o atrotinat.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
Home, deu ser per les dues coses, que li diuen així... no creus? Bé, caldria en tot cas veure des de quan li diuen 4 latas (és a dir, si quan era un model nou ja li deien així, llavors tens tu raó) Gràcies igualment per la info del model 4 L. 

I gràcies a tots per les propostes. No és la que jo vaig llegir en el seu dia (hauré de cercar en el llibre que vaig llegir) però m'han agradat molt _*cafetera*_, _*carraca*_ i _*tartana*_ perquè jo també les utilitze.

Salut!


----------



## Susan2008

Bones!! Per aquí sempre n'hem dit quatre llaunes, i d'un cotxe atrotinat en diem carraca, tartana i cafetera (ais, ara no recordo qui les ha dites, ejjee)


----------

